# The medieval city of Visby (on the island of Gotland), Sweden. One of the most beauituful places in Sweden!



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby MTV 2013-2 par jonas_evertsson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20140429_0242 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


Rocks in the water par vincentverdult, sur Flickr


Ruins at sunset in Visby par vincentverdult, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20140429_0110-Edit par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20140429_0052-Edit par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140429_0097 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140429_0363 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140429_0353-Edit par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140429_0366 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20140429_0364 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140429_0371 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140430_0462 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


Strandvägen Visby par vincentverdult, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20140430_0443 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140429_0348 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


Visby Cathedral 3 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


20140430_0422 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby-1122 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


Visby-1119 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


Visby-1126 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


Visby-1143 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


Visby-1113 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


Visby Skyline 4x6 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby par RdeUppsala, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby | Sweden par renesumherdez, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pris63/14413665052/in/photostream/


20140429_0097 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140429_0091 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


20140429_0076-Edit par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby y67f par tore22, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby-1118 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


Visby Roofs and Ruins 6 par psinderbrand, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby Ruin por Anders Ljungberg, en Flickr


Gotland July 2014 por Ilya.Bur, en Flickr


Visby_Pano#8.jpg por djwillia3333, en Flickr


Visby, Sweden por tflink, en Flickr


Visby, Sweden por tflink, en Flickr


Gate keeper [EXPLORED] por peter.lubeck, en Flickr


Visby Gotland Sweden por StefanOlaison, en Flickr


Visby por Bessmert, en Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Visby panorama from the harbour by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


Visby by RdeUppsala, on Flickr


St. Kathrin Church ruin, Visby, Gotland, Sweden by Ela2007, on Flickr


Visby by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


Visby by annsphoto, on Flickr


Central Visby by Staffan_R, on Flickr


Visby i maj by Asa Lundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I love Visby! :heart:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

musiccity said:


> I love Visby! :heart:


Maybe it is time to visit both Visby and Stockholm?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

For sure! And Uppsala 


Sweden has always been one of my favorite countries, tried to go when I was living in Spain but just didn't have the money. :/ Oh well next time I'm in Europe!


I think I've loved Sweden ever since I was little and watched Kiki's Delivery Service, lol.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby, Gotland, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Visby, Gotland, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Visby, Gotland, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Visby, Gotland, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Fröjel Church, Gotland, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Visby, Gotland, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Visby, Gotland, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby/维斯比 by frank y, on Flickr

Visby/维斯比 by frank y, on Flickr

Visby/维斯比 by frank y, on Flickr

Visby/维斯比 by frank y, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wisby Hotel by theSummerDude, on Flickr


----------

